# .htaccess Pretty URL



## Tadel (23. Februar 2022)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Ich habe die Suche schon benutzt, allerdings leider nicht das passende gefunden.

Ich habe mein Script so aufgebaut, dass die Seiten wie folgt aufgerufen werden:

*https://meinedomain.de/?p=home* dashboard usw.

Nun habe ich in der .htaccess folgendes damit meine URL so aussieht *https://meinedomain.de/home*:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?p=$1 [L,QSA]

Das funktioniert soweit wunderbar.

Allerdings gebe ich auf anderen Seiten weitere Variablen mit wie eine ID, einen Namen oder sogar beides.
Beispiel: *https://meinedomain.de/?p=tickets&id=12*
dort wäre dann natürlich *https://meinedomain.de/tickets/id/12 *am besten.

Wie löse ich das nun, dass das ganze auch ordentlich dargestellt wird ?
Nach langer Suche im WWW bekomme ich nach dem tausendsten Versuch es langsam aus den Ohren wieder raus.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Februar 2022)

Hi,
sorry keine Hilfe meinerseits nur .htaccess ist die größte **** die existiert.
Jedesmal versenke ich Stunden nur um am Ende immer noch kein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu haben.
Also Du bist nicht der einzige dem das zu den Ohren rasukommt.


----------



## Yaslaw (24. Februar 2022)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> sorry keine Hilfe meinerseits nur .htaccess ist die größte **** die existiert.
> Jedesmal versenke ich Stunden nur um am Ende immer noch kein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu haben.
> Also Du bist nicht der einzige dem das zu den Ohren rasukommt.


Dasselbe bei mir. Ich habe für meine Webseite jetzt ein passendes. Ich kann dir aber nicht  mehr sagen was da genau abgeht. _Dont touch a running system_


----------



## Yaslaw (24. Februar 2022)

Ich kann dir nur Beispiele aus meinem geben

```
# web ist ein Unterordner. .htaccess liegt im Haubtordner
# web/en/pages/home
# web/pages/home
# -> web/index.php?to=page&id=home&lang=en
rewriteRule ^(?:web/)?(?:(en|de)/)?(?:pages)/([\w-_]+)/?$ /web/index.php?to=page&id=$2&lang=$1 [NC,QSA,L]
```
Eigentlich sind es reguläre Ausdrücke.
zB: Pattern `\/(\w+)\/id\/(\d+)$`
replace `https://meinedomain.de/?p=$1&id=$2`


----------



## Tadel (28. Februar 2022)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> sorry keine Hilfe meinerseits nur .htaccess ist die größte **** die existiert.
> Jedesmal versenke ich Stunden nur um am Ende immer noch kein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu haben.
> Also Du bist nicht der einzige dem das zu den Ohren rasukommt.


Jaa es ist wirklich sehr Zeitaufwendig. Da sind andere Sachen deutlich schneller umgesetzt 


Yaslaw hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir nur Beispiele aus meinem geben
> 
> ```
> # web ist ein Unterordner. .htaccess liegt im Haubtordner
> ...


Danke, den wirklichen Durchblick habe ich zwar immer noch nicht, werde aber mal mein bestes versuchen.

Ich danke euch schon mal.


----------

